# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Regionale instelling GGZ voor kinderen en jeugdigen (Roermond)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Regionale instelling GGZ voor kinderen en jeugdigen
Voogdijstraat 24 B
Roermond

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Regionale instelling GGZ voor kinderen en jeugdigen.*

----------

